
Why I Still Use A Radio - caffeinewriter
http://colbyaley.com/why-i-still-use-a-radio
======
dreadsword
"Instead of simply being able to enjoy the music..."

Enjoy the music?! I wish. Radio here is a continuous wasteland of
advertisements and Top 40 anthems played over and over and over again. There's
talk radio / public radio / news radio, which are good, but not great as
background noise as they tend to capture my interest.

~~~
zoowar
Don't forget college radio. My local station is AdFree and Awesome.
<http://kfjc.org/>

------
radiobat
So I agree with him 100% which is why I made a site that plays the music video
of the song on the radio. I got about 90% done and lost interest (it's
functional though). <http://www.radiobat.com>

